# MacBraynes LOCHEARN Miniature model



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Completed it today. LOCHEARN, 1930 - 1964. 25'=1". Completely hand-built using bits & pieces left over from larger models. The hull is 6 1/2 inches long.
Bob


----------



## Nova Scotian (Jul 2, 2006)

*Another Great Modell*

I always enjoy your models Shipbuilder, especially the detail you are able to model considering the scale. Is there any one reference book you would recommend for someone considering modeling in miniature. At the moment I am modeling ships in bottles which is quite limiting when it comes to detail and accuracy.

Cheers


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Very nice Bob, I just love this kind of little ship.


----------



## commander (Oct 13, 2010)

Another masterpiece Bob.

Chris.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for replies. It was a very pleasant build, not too stressful and the end result was more attractive than I thought it would be.
Bob


----------



## froghawk (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely little model! Very effective modeling of the sea as well.


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

Another great model Bob. Wish I had the skill and talent To build such models. Well done and always a pleasure to see the finished item.

Regards,
John


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

A real beauty Bob.


----------

